# Possible NEW reptile show



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I am looking into hosting a new reptile show sometime in the future and would like any feedback from you lot.

is £20 per table a reasonable amount?

How many tables should I expect to need?

does anyone else think inviting all the large trade suppliers is a good idea (i.e peregrine, livefoods direct, monkfield etc etc)

any feedback would be great thanks


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great idea!
The more get gethers the better. £20 a table sounds about right.

when and where are you looking to host it?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sounds great, and corish!! but not up north!!!!! 
!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

All the shows I know are usually £10-12 a table, but it depends on how big the table is, if it includes electricity, etc.

Just make sure you have permission from the local council...

As for traders, that depends. Do you want wholesalers that selling at retail prices, or would you rather offer it to smaller shops who might lower prices for a show? I know that Monkfield usually does livefood at many of the shows, and that the organisers usually only allow 1 main livefood seller, because a wholesaler is not going to drive their van across the whole country to be in a venue where they are competing with another wholesaler across the room, it just wont be worth it. So usually, as far as I'm aware (and what I'll be doing for the CRA show) is just invite one livefood supplier, one equipment retailer...... just my opinion though. From all the shows I have seen wholesalers at, they have sold no cheaper than their retail online prices, never at wholesale prices or less even though it's a show, so don't expect significant savings.

Whereas.. if you negotiate with one or two retailers / livefood sellers, you may find that might be willing to offer say 20-25% off on equipment to have their name and only theirs at the show, and may be then willing to undertake a lot of free promotion work and get a lot of their customers to the show. 

Just remember that legally a show has to be a breeders meeting, not really a "show", I would worry that the more you make it like a shop or "show" as opposed to breeders selling surplus own-bred livestock, you are going to attract more animal rights activists and negative opinion from the council who ultimately have to say yes or no to it going ahead, and can close it down if they think any animals are being sold under a commercial venture.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Its a good idea, but I would recomend you have a chat with your local ELO officier at the council to make sure you dont fall foul of the points Athraven stated.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

new reptile shows are alweays good but as other have said unless you are very well started with the planning not much point in mentioning it yet.

first thing to do is figure out where you want it, then find a venue and cost it out, then you need permission from the council to do it. As has also been said the council will not allow it if it comes accross as a kind of animal market rather than BREEDERS selling surplus stock. If they suspecxt anyhting else then they'll refuse and..THEY WILL CHECK/INSPECT and a load of traders and wholesalers knocking about won't look too great when the EHO is trying to decide if this is really just a breeders meeting or not!


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

just to clarify, I would be inviting the wholesalers / traders to come along as a buying trip, not to be selling their own stock, I am aware of several companies who do this and don't advertise to people who they are.

Thanks for the info christy, I was aware of most of it, but appreciate the input.


not sure on a date I want to do it yet, got a possible venue, but still looking at the moment, would probably be around this time next year


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think that as a buying trip wholesalers will not be interested their import prices being far lower than breeders sell at, and most breeders would be less than happy to be selling their animals en mass to a wholesaler to be kept in wholesale conditions before being passed along to retailers, and it will make the council think that it is more of an animal market than a breeders meeting. Breeders meetings were at the end of the day designed for breeders to get together and share information and surplus stock, it is getting more and more commercial in attitude every year.... but the councils will put their foot down - as we know they did last year, as 2 potential shows have been refused this year already 

Edit - I should add, I think we need more shows and I'll support it fully, I've wrangled with the council to get the CRA show for 09 permission so if you need any help give me a shout, I don't want to sound negative/doom and gloom... it's just they really are tighening up.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

If you are to do it as more of a breeders meeting without the big suppliers etc... on your own premises, would the council be able to stop it, even it was in your own home etc...?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Philcw said:


> If you are to do it as more of a breeders meeting without the big suppliers etc... on your own premises, would the council be able to stop it, even it was in your own home etc...?


Yes, the premises is irrelevant. You still cannot sell animals for a commercial venture in your own home without a PSL. The council can enforce the PSL rules anywhere, both council and the RSPCA / DEFRA can enforce the AWA anywhere... you can't break the law just because its in your home.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Yes, the premises is irrelevant. You still cannot sell animals for a commercial venture in your own home without a PSL. The council can enforce the PSL rules anywhere, both council and the RSPCA / DEFRA can enforce the AWA anywhere... you can't break the law just because its in your home.


It wouldn't be breaking the law though would it, not if you are doing it with just some private breeders with nothing commercial about it


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Philcw said:


> It wouldn't be breaking the law though would it, not if you are doing it with just some private breeders with nothing commercial about it


No... but then running a breeders meeting properly is not going to be breaking the law, so although you can do it in your own home, there is no need.. it's perfectly legit to do it on another premises, as long as it doesn't contravene the laws.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh ok, because i was thinking of doing this a while back as there is bugger all in Milton Keynes, but i just dont have the know how. 

Suppose alot of research would be a good idea to see if people would actually turn up.

Everything sort of pays for itself doesn't it, like the money for each table will go towards the venue cost etc... so the event holder wont incur to much costs?
(obv depending on the scale of the meeting lol)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't want to hijack Exopets thread anymore, but I'm sure if you start a new one, asking about the ins and outs of running one.. I'm sure you will get loads of help, but lets no clog this one up so he can garner support for his


----------

